# Help: settling in letter



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello guys, can anyone help me? I need to write my settling in letter in the next couple of weeks and wondered if anyone has any examples? I have tried to google for one but not having any luck.  I don't know where to start.  Thanks


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi macgyver,

The below link in parenting section may help you write this.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=311771.0
HTH


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Good post Mac as we have also been told to have a draft copy ready for next visit in a couple of weeks. Thanks for the link Gertie   I was thinking of saying little pink has settled well, is happy and healthy, trying new food, has two top teeth now and has taken first steps. She loves her books and kisses the pictures of the animals. She likes going to baby group each week to play with her friends. Short, sweet and positive. Not sure if that's ok or not


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link gertie, that helps. Now I have an idea where to start x


----------



## watakerfuffle (Jan 26, 2011)

When I wrote ours my sw advised that we should let BM know how lo was settling in. Also that we could say it how it was if you know what I mean, like if lo was not sleeping well then say that. Our sw felt it was better for BM to have a realistic picture of how lo is to a certain extent! So I said things like how lo is taking time to settle in but doing amazingly well. Lo wakes through the night but settles back down with reassurance. Then went onto to let BM know about any milestones, what lo likes and dislikes to eat, favourite toys, tv programme etc. We also said how lo has life story book and that we go through it and explain to lo who everyone is as felt that might bring some comfort. You also have to feel comfortable with what information you give and obviously nothing that is going to give away any personal details. Good luck :O)


----------

